# Shingles



## tech/a (9 April 2009)

Got the tablets (2 nd day) this is day 4.
Any hints. 
Dont feel to bad --- at work.
I'll rest over Easter.


----------



## Julia (9 April 2009)

Commiserations, Tech.   Level of pain is often influenced by the site.
Where do you have it?
If the itching gets bad, "Zostrix" (from pharmacy) is helpful.  Made from capsaicin so keep it away from sensitive areas like eyes.

Rest is good.  It usually occurs in, um, over-stressed individuals.
Get well soon.  It's a very unpleasant disease.


----------



## Sean K (9 April 2009)

You must have an old house.

I suggest you get a roofer in to fix those instead of taking any SA witchdoctor medicine. 

All the best.

kennas


----------



## tech/a (9 April 2009)

Julia said:


> Commiserations, Tech.   Level of pain is often influenced by the site.
> Where do you have it?
> If the itching gets bad, "Zostrix" (from pharmacy) is helpful.  Made from capsaicin so keep it away from sensitive areas like eyes.
> 
> ...




Kenna's actually you are right the roof IS shingles!!

Thanks Julia.
I'll get the Zostrix.
Had a talk to the Doc about the stress thing and he tells me that if you have ever had Chicken pox (Which I did 52 yrs ago) the virus remains dormant and can be triggered by coming in contact with anyone who has shingles or Chicken pox. You dont have to be stressed. Can happen more than once to anyone.

If anything I'm more mellow now than ever as for the last 2 mths I have been riding my bike to work and home again 4 days a week,an hr each way and stopped smoking,took pills for that too.

Perhaps its the pills!


----------



## kincella (9 April 2009)

I knew an old bloke, he had the chronic form of shingles....he used to say that tomatoe sauce sent it off...if he did not consume the tomatoe he was fine...but he was a heavy drinker, and ate all the wrong kind of food, and come footy season had the pie with sauce....
that was 20 years ago...who knows what he had wrong with him then....
I thought shingles was an 'old fashioned disease'...hardly heard about myself

cheer up, its just another of lifes hurdles you have to overcome....

two items you should keep in the first aid kit at all times...

 ****calamine lotion ....for when all else fails, it does give some relief 

I also keep a supply of *** xylocaine ointment 5 or 10%...it can be used for relief from itching etc...it acts as a local anaesthetic, an excellent  blocker for pain...whether cuts, burns all those things that happen around the home,
its a pharmacy only item...its not on the shelves...you need to ask the pharmicist for it....about $25 but you only need a tiny amount


----------



## Prospector (9 April 2009)

The stress issue is spot on; dont dismiss it.  Also, without being alarmist, shingles rears its ugly head when your immune system is compromised; and it is well known to appear when cancer rears its head.  So any unusual symptoms, get them sorted.

Kincella, I think the lotions and stuff are good for chicken pox but not shingles.  The itch is actually along the nerve pathways and calamine cant get to it.


----------



## tech/a (9 April 2009)

Prospector said:


> The stress issue is spot on; dont dismiss it.  Also, without being alarmist, shingles rears its ugly head when your immune system is compromised; and it is well known to appear when cancer rears its head.  So any unusual symptoms, get them sorted.
> 
> Kincella, I think the lotions and stuff are good for chicken pox but not shingles.  The itch is actually along the nerve pathways and calamine cant get to it.




Well I must be in denial.

Happy as larry with home---married to the best girl in Adelaide!
Busy as hell at work but no pressure thats abnormal.
No $ or kids problems.
I sleep like a log.
Have no problems swithing off---as soon as I ride out the gate!
Ride 120K a week on the bike.

Hey I'd be the first to take a month off if I didnt even need it.
Thats why I asked the quack.

Is there a way of finding out if I'm going internally biserk and dont know it?


----------



## sam76 (9 April 2009)

What the %$&* is shingles?

Sounds like a nickname for an STD.


----------



## tech/a (9 April 2009)

I can tell you its a shocker.

Makes your skin like a roof and at least your water proof.
Doesnt do a great deal for your social life.


----------



## Prospector (9 April 2009)

In denial then!  

No need to worry, although at your age (ahem) some of those less pleasant tests associated with men in particular, and everyone over 50, might be in order.  Women have to have these tests from teenage years onwards, so glad they invented a similar test for older men! 

I gather you have received the treatment from the Doctor then?  All the best, it really is a very painful condition.  They say the face is the worse.


----------



## sam76 (9 April 2009)

i think blood test are ok these days for prostates 




unless, of course,  you prefer the 'other way' that is


----------



## Prospector (9 April 2009)

sam76 said:


> i think blood test are ok these days for prostates
> unless, of course,  you prefer the 'other way' that is




Oh, I definately recommend TechA has both this time!


----------



## sam76 (9 April 2009)

let's hope he wears a glove!


----------



## kincella (9 April 2009)

prospector...fair enuff....but I have a problem with my immune system, those two items are the only things that work for me most times....everything else can be just an expensive waste of time.....
when the immune system breaks down...it creates havoc...nothing works like its supposed to for the healthy people....
the body attacks itself... that sounds funny
....its scleroderma....took 10 years to get the correct diagnosis, then I was supposed to be dead about 5 years ago....
the doctors dont know enough about it......
at one stage...it was a test or another specialist every 2nd month....
then they found I had TB at some earlier stage...evidenced by the xrays...
they found a few different things, that did not concern me...then a chinese doctor just listened to my symtoms...and told me what I had..followed up with correct tests to confirm it...
most of all...I become allergic to something new every 6 months or so....
but hey, survived so far...think I have another 30 years to go
cheers


----------



## Happy (9 April 2009)

Prostate cancer can be found in PSA blood test

Until recently it was suggested that bike riders are at higher risk of getting it but it was scientifically dismissed, so every bloke has the same chance of getting it except for those with family history.


----------



## tech/a (9 April 2009)

Aw thanks for the concern.

Done all the tests both blood and otherwise.
Infact had every test imaginable back in Jan.
All good.One of the reasons I dont feel like death.
If I didnt have the sensitivity I wouldnt know I had it!


----------



## seasprite (9 April 2009)

haven't had it myself , but flax seed tablets are good for everything , contains essential fatty acids , omega 3, 6 and 9 . There is bound to be a website to confirm this .


----------



## Prospector (9 April 2009)

kincella said:


> the body attacks itself... that sounds funny
> ....its scleroderma....took 10 years to get the correct diagnosis, then I was supposed to be dead about 5 years ago....




As in auto-immune illness?  I have one of those - and as a result I have no thyroid function at all.  Yours sounds way worse though!

Aw shucks TA, you sure you dont need to get them all done again?  Maybe it was the shock of having the tests that gave you the stress! 

My partner asked the Doc if he bit his nails.  Hmmm...


----------



## jackson8 (9 April 2009)

sam76 said:


> What the %$&* is shingles?
> 
> Sounds like a nickname for an STD.




its a reactivation of the chicken pox virus in your system 

if you had chicken pox as a child you may be prone to shingles in later life

a link below
http://webferret.search.com/click?wf,what+are+shingles,2,www.shingles.me.uk%2F,,entireweb


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (9 April 2009)

Sorry to hear about the Shingles, tech.

Never had it but heard its bloody awful.

Take care.

gg


----------



## sam76 (9 April 2009)

http://webferret.search.com/click?wf,what+are+shingles,2,www.shingles.me.uk%2F,,entireweb


"Shingles is actually a reactivation of the herpes zoster virus"

i knew it sounded like an std!


----------



## Prospector (9 April 2009)

sam76 said:


> "Shingles is actually a reactivation of the herpes zoster virus"
> 
> i knew it sounded like an std!




I never had chicken pox, nor any of the childhood diseases when I was a child.  In my thirties, not long after serious back surgery I was plagued with sore throats.  Antibiotics were useless.  Eventually I went to a different Doctor who said it was herpes - IN MY THROAT!   Oh my God, please explain! 

Well, a couple of days later I got the first rash on my side. It was chicken pox - I had had a series of minor episodes in my throat that were diagnosed (incorrectly) as bacterial infections that eventually resulted in full blown chicken pox!  Herpes Zoster!  Not, just Herpes.

Phew!  No STD after all.


----------



## sam76 (9 April 2009)

Prospector said:


> I went to a different Doctor who said it was herpes - IN MY THROAT!




so many gags so little time....


----------



## Green08 (9 April 2009)

> "Shingles is actually a reactivation of the herpes zoster virus"




Can't believe you just worked that out until now must have a safe sex life.
I've heard it is utterly aweful and debilitating. Vit C and te B's will help your immune system. Needs a trigger to start up the dormant virus so just a little something in the right dose  Zorvirax is  very useful, a tad expensive though effective.

Hope you have a decent Easter break Tech/a Rest is always good, no sunshine directly  and keep away from the kisses.  All the best


----------



## Green08 (9 April 2009)

> herpes - IN MY THROAT!   Oh my God, please explain!




I would be after a second opinion. If it lives in the nervous system dormant it could techincally erupt anyway you have nerves. nasty


----------



## Wysiwyg (9 April 2009)

I`ve been going to shingles clubs for years and shtill haven`t met the woman of my dreams.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (9 April 2009)

Wysiwyg said:


> I`ve been going to shingles clubs for years and still haven`t met the woman of my dreams.




Has anyone ever had shingles on their dick or parts connected, I have never , but just wondered is it possible?

gg


----------



## Wysiwyg (9 April 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Has anyone ever had shingles on their dick or parts connected, I have never , but just wondered is it possible?
> 
> gg




Are you asking me?


----------



## Wysiwyg (9 April 2009)

sam76 said:


> so many gags so little time....




Don`t hold back. A good laugh is an excellent cure for ailments.


----------



## Green08 (9 April 2009)

> Has anyone ever had shingles on their dick or parts connected, I have never , but just wondered is it possible?




GG i can't believe you said that I can only assume if males have a sensory organ which is sensitive to stimuli then yes it could occur. No experience here and I think Joe might be a little upset if we put a photo up.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (9 April 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Has anyone ever had shingles on their dick or parts connected, I have never , but just wondered is it possible?
> 
> gg






Wysiwyg said:


> Are you asking me?






Wysiwyg said:


> Don`t hold back. A good laugh is an excellent cure for ailments.






Green08 said:


> GG i can't believe you said that I can only assume if males have a sensory organ which is sensitive to stimuli then yes it could occur. No experience here and I think Joe might be a little upset if we put a photo up.




I only asked for the males information on the forum as it is a major sensory organ, if not THE major sensory organ on the body.

So can you get shingles on your dick and how do you not know it is shingles and not herpes which I hasten to add I have never had either.

gg


----------



## Green08 (9 April 2009)

My understanding is that shingles belong to the herpes virus family. I've heard that you are more at risk if you have had chickpox previously another member of the herpes family.

Yes you can get shingles or a form of herpes on your member but to be certain you will need a swab of the blister fluid taken by a doctor and sent to a pathology lab. The wait must be excruiting.  Always check your sexual partner gg for signs of herpes type blisters before engaging


----------



## nulla nulla (9 April 2009)

I've heard it all now, Shingles on your dick! I suppose you got it from a dirty toilet seat. Or is this a polite way of describing the veranda over your toolbox, using shingles on the roof instead of slate or tiles?


----------



## tech/a (9 April 2009)

> Zorvirax is very useful




Thats what I'm on.
Other than very very sensitive skin all else is normal.
If this is as bad as it gets then easter wont be a complete loss.

Have a good one everyone.


----------



## Green08 (9 April 2009)

I found this for you. PENILE ZOSTER WITH URETHRITIS

medind.nic.in/ibo/t04/i2/ibot04i2p81.pdf


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (9 April 2009)

Green08 said:


> My understanding is that shingles belong to the herpes virus family. I've heard that you are more at risk if you have had chickpox previously another member of the herpes family.
> 
> Yes you can get shingles or a form of herpes on your member but to be certain you will need a swab of the blister fluid taken by a doctor and sent to a pathology lab. The wait must be excruiting.  Always check your sexual partner gg for signs of herpes type blisters before engaging






nulla nulla said:


> I've heard it all now, Shingles on your dick! I suppose you got it from a dirty toilet seat. Or is this a polite way of describing the veranda over your toolbox, using shingles on the roof instead of slate or tiles?






tech/a said:


> Thats what I'm on.
> Other than very very sensitive skin all else is normal.
> If this is as bad as it gets then easter wont be a complete loss.
> 
> Have a good one everyone.






Green08 said:


> I found this for you. PENILE ZOSTER WITH URETHRITIS
> 
> medind.nic.in/ibo/t04/i2/ibot04i2p81.pdf




That is all very well to say, but in the real world people don't say, "oh, let us get a sample and then we will hop in the cot"

In my world there is little time to make these complex decisions.

I have read about a bloke called Okham, who had a rubric that said simplify.

There was also a bloke called Flynn of whom I am a great fan.

So how do you know?

gg


----------



## Green08 (9 April 2009)

and that doco was proudly bought to you by (seriously)
Indi Pharma Pvt. Ltd.
405/406, Regent Chambers
208, Nariman Point, Mumbai - 400 021
Makers of
Fusiderm Cream
(Fusidic Acid 2%)
Delivers the Power of Oral Antibiotics Topically​
Now that should be a warning in itself - The amount of nasties spread through oral is unbelievable. These silly fellows thinking only sexual intercourse spreads these


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (9 April 2009)

Sorry Tech/a

This thread is moving away from your great pain and I will halt it now. The drugs you quote are the cure, I've been told by a mate who has had it, the shingles that is.

gg


----------



## Green08 (9 April 2009)

> So how do you know?




Who are you talking to GG? quoted 3 people.


----------



## Bloveld (9 April 2009)

Do some research on BHT
and coconut oil


----------



## Julia (9 April 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> That is all very well to say, but in the real world people don't say, "oh, let us get a sample and then we will hop in the cot"
> 
> In my world there is little time to make these complex decisions.
> 
> ...



In short, gg, you don't.  It's that simple.
Let's not confuse shingles with genital herpes.  They are different viruses.

By far the most prevalent is genital herpes which can be Type 1 or Type 2.
Type 1 is that which we often see on the face, typically around the mouth and nose.  Type 2 more commonly affects the genital area.

There is a commonly held belief that transmission of genital herpes can only occur when the blisters are fully formed.  This is absolutely incorrect.
In between eruptions, the virus (which is dormant in the system always once contracted) continues to shed parts of the cell and the virus can be very ably transmitted between sexual partners though there is no apparent outbreak of the disease.

So if you want to be sure you're not engaging in sex with an infected partner there is no way to know other than laboratory testing.

And, as I think Green pointed out, oral sex with a partner who is infected with Type 1 Herpes can result in this variety of the virus infecting the genital area.  Once you have it, you have it for life.  Outbreaks can be minimised with medication.

Because of the widespread ignorance of the fact that genital herpes can be transmitted in its latent phase, the disease has spread exponentially.
Anyone who does have this virus should without question inform potential sexual partners so that they can choose whether or not to engage in sex.

Tech/A:  apologies if your thread is being hijacked.


----------



## MrBurns (9 April 2009)

My father had it, stress is the cause, 100%

Do whatever you have to do to get rid of it.

You have support here


----------



## Green08 (9 April 2009)

A more natural way of relieving the discomfort maybe to use aromatherapy.

Cold compress (heat will aggravate it), vaporisers and diffusers with a mixture of oils - bergamot is used extensively for its antispetic properties.

As any fluid from the blister is infectious, may cause an open area of skin to become infected make sure hands are well washed after touching the area. Perhaps a soft dry gauze bandage with micropore tape as a cover will help you rest at night.


----------



## Wysiwyg (9 April 2009)

Green08 said:


> A more natural way of relieving the discomfort maybe to use aromatherapy.
> 
> Cold compress (heat will aggrivate it), vaporisers and diffusers with a mixture of oils - bergamot is used extensively for its antispetic properties.
> 
> As any fluid from the blister is infectious, may cause an open area of skin to become infected make sure hands are well washed after touching the area. Perhaps a soft dry gauze bandage with micropore tape as a cover will help you rest at night.




Gee Green08, the poor bloke will have full blown AIDS before the night is over.


----------



## Green08 (9 April 2009)

I just hope Tech/a has a restful night's sleep do his healing the world of good.


----------



## jackson8 (9 April 2009)

sam76 said:


> http://webferret.search.com/click?wf,what+are+shingles,2,www.shingles.me.uk%2F,,entireweb
> 
> 
> "Shingles is actually a reactivation of the herpes zoster virus"
> ...




just to clear up about chicken pox

Chickenpox is extremely contagious, and can be spread by direct contact, droplet transmission, and airborne transmission. Even those with mild illness after the vaccine may be contagious. 

Once you catch chickenpox, the virus usually remains in your body for your lifetime, kept in check by the immune system. About 1 in 10 adults will experience shingles when the virus re-emerges during a period of stress. 

Prevention
Because chickenpox is airborne and very contagious before the rash appears, it is difficult to avoid. It is possible to catch chickenpox from someone on a different aisle in the supermarket, who doesnt even know they have chickenpox! 



and the link
http://www.righthealth.com/topic/Chickenpox/overview/adam20?fdid=adam_964e3dcd20b84e19e6e889295a204224&section=Summary


----------



## TraderPaul (10 April 2009)

Hi folks,

For those readers, who would like to know a little more about shingles,
just take a look at the file, attached below ..... 

..... and take it from somebody, who has suffered with shingles in the past,
the simple treatment detailed in the file below, does work ... !~!

happy easter

   paul



=====


----------



## tech/a (10 April 2009)

TraderPaul said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> For those readers, who would like to know a little more about shingles,
> just take a look at the file, attached below .....
> ...





Thanks Paul very good read.
Will get into Apple Cider Vinegar


----------



## sails (10 April 2009)

tech/a said:


> Thanks Paul very good read.
> Will get into Apple Cider Vinegar




Those pictures in Paul's ebook look very nasty - certainly wish you a speedy recovery, Tech.  I guess all of us who had chicken pox as kids are sitting ducks for this to strike...

Wondering if Olive Leaf extract would help - I think it helps the immune system along.  We use it here for colds, etc and it does seem to help.


----------



## Prospector (10 April 2009)

Hey Tech, when you said you were having medication, I thought you had received the immuno drug - gamma globulin.  Must be given within 48 hours of onset though. Do you have a PH clinic - there is one on The Parade at Norwood.  Supposed to limit the infection.


----------



## tech/a (10 April 2009)

No "P" only the tablets which were about 48 hrs in.

Today not so dandy!
But the rash is nothing like the guys in the Pics on Paul's Links.


----------



## Prospector (10 April 2009)

The PDF was really interesting Paul, but sometimes when you get a list of so many remedies, it makes you think that nothing actually works - otherwise there would just be 'the one'.  Maybe TechA can try them all and let us know if any do work - by the time you have worked your way through the list the attack should be all over!

The Docs are a bit antsy giving the gamma globulin to 'healthy' people - they didnt give Mr P it either, even though he was within the 48 hours period.  Doc told him he seemed to be coping well with it - hmm, two days later and it was not good for him.

All the best TA!


----------



## kincella (10 April 2009)

some of the cures can create a rash....I tried tee tree oil..worked fine for a week...but the rash from the tee tree oil was far worse than the first rash..I was trying to cure


----------



## tech/a (10 April 2009)

Mental note.

T Tree oil out!


----------



## sinner (10 April 2009)

Hi tech,

One of my other hobbies is ethnobotany. To that end I have done a lot of research on medicinal plants and grow many myself.

Melissa officinalis (Lemon balm) is a common ornamental and herb garden plant that has strong antiviral activity. It might even be a weed in Adelaide.



> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/8390134
> Studies were carried out on the virucidal and antiviral effects of Melissa officinalis L. extracts (M1, M3, M3 and M4) with respect to Herpes simplex virus type 1 (HSV-1). Virucidal effect was registered within 3 and 6 hours of treatment using M4 administered in MTC. The remaining extracts inactivate the virus at the 12th and 24th hour. No significant values of inhibiting activity of M1, M2, and M3 on the same virus in vitro or in vivo were demonstrated. The presence of caffeic, rosmarinic and ferulic acids was demonstrated by thin-layer chromatography.




Admittedly, this is simplex not zoster but I did not want to make you feel like my opinion was based on anything but hard science. 

My guess is a topical application will do wonders. Lemon balm is one of the few reliable treatments for simplex despite the "genius" of modern medicine.

Try it out, not like it can't be used in conjunction with whatever the doc gave you. Easy to get, you can even grow it yourself and rub it fresh on the affected areas.

From
http://www.lemonbalmcream.com/medicinal_uses.html



> In studies, lemon balm has been shown to have polyphenols. The polyphenols give lemon balm fantastic anti-viral actions. In particular, they help to combat and heal cold sores due to the herpes simples virus (HSV). Applied to the affected area, lemon balm helps heal cold the sores in about 3-5 days. It also helps double the time between outbreaks.
> 
> Lemon balm that is used on herpes cold sores is usually found in either an oil or an ointment. The leaves of the plant are steeped in a carrier oil (such as almond, apricot, or olive) for 4-6 weeks. The oil absorbs the medicinal actions of the lemon balm. It is then strained and either used as lemon balm oil or ointment. It is a popular herbal ointment for herpes.
> 
> Lemon balm is also useful on chicken pox and shingles. Both chicken pox and shingles are the same virus as herpes. Used topically, lemon balm will help heal the sores of chicken pox and shingles much quicker than on their own.




A bit new-agey but accurate nonetheless.


----------



## agathos (10 April 2009)

Hi there,

I use to be a registered nurse.
If Chicken is the mother of pain, Shingles can be the father of pain.

That said, shingles virus attack the path of the peripheral nerves.
Sometimes, it's on the waist line (that's why the Chinese say when one has shingles, one has "snake")

My friend, a single lady in her late 30s, also don't have money $$$ issues, not married, happily working for our multinational corporation

She got shingles too
It first presents with little bubbles with "water" content , akin to Chicken Pox
She went to the GP and was prescribed antiviral tablet.

I use to take Zovirex for Chicken Pox (the same virus family as shingles).

She showed me her ex shingles marks 3 weeks later. All the bubbles and blisters has dried up, the pain totally gone. Everything ok.

No worries mate. The pain will go away soon and you will be back on your feet in a niffy!

Cheers.......agathos.


----------



## Green08 (10 April 2009)

> some of the cures can create a rash....I tried tee tree oil..worked fine for a week...but the rash from the tee tree oil was far worse than the first rash..I was trying to cure




Never use any aromatherapy oil 'neat' - pure. It must be diluted in a carry oil before being applied to the skin. Only use oil ranges designed for the skin not the cheap ones in the detergent isle! You get what you pay for!


----------



## joeyr46 (10 April 2009)

tech/a said:


> Thanks Paul very good read.
> Will get into Apple Cider Vinegar




Yescured my son when he was about eleven never had it again (23 years) but he no longer has vinegar on his chips


----------



## Julia (10 April 2009)

Awful lot of potential 'cures' here, Tech.   How will you know that one won't interact negatively with another if you use them all?
And how would you know what worked, if anything?
By the time you could reasonably expect some result from any or all of them, the disease will be on its way out anyway.

Possibly a bit like that old saying about a cold:  Treat a cold and it will be gone in a week.  Don't treat it and it will be gone in seven days.


----------



## sinner (10 April 2009)

Julia, Herpes zoster is not a common cold and such a blasÃ© attitude towards it can result in trouble. Contraindications between medications should always be examined before beginning their use, but herbs like lemonbalm are extremely common, tested over millenia and are not contraindicated.

A quote from wikipedia:



> Varicella zoster virus can become latent in the nerve cell bodies and less frequently in non-neuronal satellite cells of dorsal root, cranial nerve or autonomic ganglion,[1] without causing any symptoms.[2] In an immunocompromised individual, perhaps years or decades after a chickenpox infection, the virus may break out of nerve cell bodies and travel down nerve axons to cause viral infection of the skin in the region of the nerve. The virus may spread from one or more ganglia along nerves of an affected segment and infect the corresponding dermatome (an area of skin supplied by one spinal nerve) causing a painful rash.[3][4] Although the rash usually heals within two to four weeks, some sufferers experience residual nerve pain for months or years, a condition called postherpetic neuralgia. Exactly how the virus remains latent in the body, and subsequently re-activates is not understood.[1]




If you try one prescribed medication and one herbal medication and something works, who cares which it was? I would rather be rid of it than risk neuralgia because I waited "a week or seven days" to act.


----------



## kincella (11 April 2009)

couple of points...green ,
you will not find tee tree oil in the detergent section...its in the health section and designed for the skin....about $5 for 10 ml is not exactly cheap....
I was not aware of the need to water it down.... used it straight and undiluted....did not have a problem with the spray....but at $15 for a small 100 gr can, again is not cheap....
there is a tee tree antiseptic cream that gave mild relief
all very expensive exercise when you are trying to get relief and you do try a range of products...
thank goodness for the 'chemistwarehouse' which are much cheaper than the average chemist...

antihistamine tablets off the shelf was another remedy.....so far I cannot see any benefit gained

not knocking any product,,,, each individual can receive a different response to a product....but in the end..good old reliable calamine lotion does provide me with relief


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (11 April 2009)

Julia said:


> Awful lot of potential 'cures' here, Tech.   How will you know that one won't interact negatively with another if you use them all?
> And how would you know what worked, if anything?
> By the time you could reasonably expect some result from any or all of them, the disease will be on its way out anyway.
> 
> Possibly a bit like that old saying about a cold:  Treat a cold and it will be gone in a week.  Don't treat it and it will be gone in seven days.




My doc reckons that the more cures for something , the less likely any are to work.

He says for example appendix., you just take it out. People don't spend their hardearned on tee tree oil for appendix.

Its the same I would imagine with shingles.

I'd stick with your doctor Tech, the advice here is starting to sound like something from the three witches in Macbeth

    Round about the caldron go;
    In the poison'd entrails throw.””
    Toad, that under cold stone,
    Days and nights has thirty-one;
    Swelter'd venom sleeping got,
    Boil tee tree first i' the pot! 

gg


----------



## moXJO (11 April 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I'd stick with your doctor Tech, the advice here is starting to sound like something from the three witches in Macbeth
> 
> 
> 
> gg





Wait one more

Preheat oven to 180C (170C if you have a fan-forced oven). Grease a 24cm spring-form tin with butter, then line with baking paper.

Melt the chocolate and butter in a bowl over a pot of simmering water. Add the sherry and gently stir until combined. Leave to cool.

Whisk egg yolks with sugar until light and fluffy. Add the chocolate mixture, the chestnut puree and hazelnuts. Stir until well combined.

Beat the egg whites until stiff peaks form and carefully fold into the chocolate with the sifted flour and cocoa powder.

Pour into the prepared tin and bake for 50-60 minutes. Test by inserting a skewer in the centre - if it comes out clean, it's ready. Cool in the tin before turning out.


----------



## Prospector (11 April 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> *Today 08:29 AM* My doc reckons that the more cures for something , the less likely any are to work.






Prospector said:


> *Yesterday 01:06 PM: *but sometimes when you get a list of so many remedies, it makes you think that nothing actually works - otherwise there would just be 'the one'.




  So you have me on ignore GG?  OK, he doesnt.  All cool! 

 Julia wasn't minimising Shingles Sinner, just using an example of how many cures were being proposed and that many would make little difference to the outcome.


----------



## tech/a (11 April 2009)

Ive finally decided on exorcism.

Then off to Oakbank.


----------



## James Austin (11 April 2009)

tech/a said:


> Ive finally decided on exorcism.
> 
> Then off to Oakbank.





dont be silly tech,
there's no such thing as possession,

what you need is your *AURA* cleansed, that's all


----------



## kincella (11 April 2009)

thats funny...so now you have to go through another exercise of finding a suitable person to perform it on you......


----------



## Prospector (11 April 2009)

Stay away from them fillies TechA.  Great day for Oakbank though!  Enjoy the BBQ's and champagne.  I reckon they will get a great crowd.  Son is going on Monday, all dressed up and on a Uni Law bus!  As the young ones do!


----------



## Calliope (11 April 2009)

Most people get shingles at some time or other. If you get the anti-viral tablets in time you will be spared most of the trauma. It was on a Friday that I first noticed this line of blisters extending from my neck along the shoulder and down the left arm to the elbow. I wasn't sick so I didn't worry.

 I had a visit from my daughter-in law on Saturday afternoon. She took one look at me and said "you have got shingles." I rang my doctor. He was on the golf course. I described the symptoms. He rang the local after-hours chemist and within an hour I was taking the medication.

I saw the doctor first thing on Monday morning to confirm the diagnosis and to get the scrip for the chemist. The doctor showed me on a chart where the line of blisters was following the C5 spinal nerve. 

I had some discomfort but little pain.  The important thing is to get the drugs early, or they will be a waste of time and money.


----------



## noco (11 April 2009)

Julia said:


> In short, gg, you don't.  It's that simple.
> Let's not confuse shingles with genital herpes.  They are different viruses.
> 
> By far the most prevalent is genital herpes which can be Type 1 or Type 2.
> ...




Julia, I know of a person who  was infected with genital herpes at the age of 17 from an unsterile catheter after an appendix operation in 1948. The catheter was used to relieve urine from the bladder. In those days  chloroform was used to knock you out and often had a side effect; one was not being able to urinate.

At that age, no sexual contact had been made with another person.

Over the years, your body does build up its own immune system to counteract the infection and attacks become less frequent and not as severe untill after 30 to 40 years when it totally disappears.

Taking an easily digested multivitamin supplement daily will provide extra nuyrients to help lesson the chance of new outbreaks.

ie. Vitamin A- B-complex vitamins- Vitiamin C- Vitamin E -Zinc-Calcium/magnesium- Selenium.

It is also recmmended to drink lots of water at the first sign of an outbreak.
Water helps to flush toxins out of the body.


----------



## noco (11 April 2009)

Sorry Julia, I got off the beatin track from the subject of SHINGLES.

As quoted by Bill Gottlieb, author of Alternative cures, he states, "when you were a kid, you probably had a bout of chickenpox, a rashy infection caused by the Variclla zoster virus, also called herpes zoster.(It's a variety of the virus that  causes oral and genital herpes.)" He goes on to say, unfortunately, the virus did'nt disappear even when you were better. Instead, it hibernated in nerve tracks along the spine. At some point, like an unexpected visit from a distant and very annoying relative whom you haven't seen in 40 years, it may re-emerge.

There are many reasons that the virus can rectivate years- even decades- later and cause SHINGLES. Among them are aging or physical trauma such as injury or surgery, which can weaken the immune system and cause SHINGLES, explains Kenneth A Bock, Md., codirector of the Rhinebeck Health Centre in Rhinebeck, New York, and the Centre for Progressive Medicine in Albany, New York.


----------



## Green08 (11 April 2009)

Hi Tech, as we are all keen to see you heal and become your vigorous health self. What is todays update? How are you feeling?

With the tea tree oil - it was in Franklins detergent and cleaner section.

Health

Abrasions, Acne, Aromatherapy, Arthritis, Boils, Bruises, Burns, Callouses, Candida, Colds, Cold Sores, Corns, Coughs, Cradle Cap, Cuts, Dermatitis, Earache, Eczema, Emphysema, Nail Infections, Gum Infections, Headlice and Nits, Insect Bites, Itching, Leeches, Mouth Ulcers, Muscular Pains, Nasal and Bronchial Congestion, Pimples, Rashes, Shingles, Stings, Sunburn, Ticks, Tinea, Toothache, Throat Infections, Tropical Ulcers, Vaginal Infections and Warts.

Cosmetic
Facial Treatments, Hair Care, Nail Care, Oral Hygiene, Personal Hygiene, Shaving, Skin Care. Use after waxing or ear piercing to sanitise and anaesthetize. Excellent Natural Preservative. 

Household
Aerosol Sprays, Disinfectant, Laundry Freshener, Nappy Cleanser, Stain Remover. 

Pet & Livestock
Cuts, Dermatitis, Fleas, Fungal Infections, Hoof Problems, Itches, Mites, Sores and Skin Problems. 

Industry
Anti-freeze, Degreaser, Disinfectant in air conditioning systems, Solvent.


----------



## Julia (11 April 2009)

sinner said:


> Julia, Herpes zoster is not a common cold and such a blasÃ© attitude towards it can result in trouble. Contraindications between medications should always be examined before beginning their use, but herbs like lemonbalm are extremely common, tested over millenia and are not contraindicated.
> 
> A quote from wikipedia:
> 
> ...



Sinner, I do not at all have a blase attitude towards shingles.  I've had shingles myself and know how unpleasant it is.

I've spent several years studying physiology and pharmacology and do, um, know the difference between the various herpes viruses and the common cold for heaven's sake!

My point was that at the time of my post Tech has probably received about a dozen therapeutic recommendations, all of which may or may not offer some symptomatic relief.  None of them (other than the medically prescribed tablets he is taking from the doctor) will actually cure the Shingles.
At best the other preparations (herbal and other) may provide some relief from the itching and burning.

And - again other than the prescribed medication - none of these suggestions are likely to actually alter the course of the disease, which makes it much like the common cold.

Might be interesting to have a thread on 'natural' cures versus medically prescribed drugs.


----------



## Julia (11 April 2009)

noco said:


> Julia, I know of a person who  was infected with genital herpes at the age of 17 from an unsterile catheter after an appendix operation in 1948. The catheter was used to relieve urine from the bladder. In those days  chloroform was used to knock you out and often had a side effect; one was not being able to urinate.
> 
> At that age, no sexual contact had been made with another person.
> 
> ...




Noco, interesting and rather sad story. I don't doubt the virus can easily be passed in the manner you describe.


The point I was trying to make - and which appears not to have come across - is that it's not safe to assume that because there is no visual sign of an outbreak of genital herpes it's impossible for a sexual partner to contract the virus.    I've known two women who both had the first outbreak months after sexual contact with an infected person and who had imagined they were quite safe because no blisters were visible.  
Oral aciclovar will limit the intensity and duration of outbreaks.


----------



## kincella (12 April 2009)

ok...lets clear up any misunderstandings with the tee tree oil....I was looking for relief from an itching rash.....it itches...you scratch and in no time you can have a sore.which can become infected.....so looking for a solution to stop scratching....and the tee tree oil did that....
I have the tee tree oil antiseptic cream here now...its 50mg/ml...and it does relieve the itch....and soothes the rash...no problems there...it was the straight pure tee tree oil which created my problem
obviously I was not warned about using the oil straight....I always read the warning labels and directions for everything I use....
it was only when the whole thing flared up, that I did further research on the net of course...and figured it out....not everyone is suspectible...but obviously some of us are
it was the Thursday Island brand,,,,they have a whole range of health and beauty items...all using tee tree oil....so not being into aromatherapy etc I just used it...seemingly innocent enough...and a natural non chemical...green product

**green08....obviously you know your detergents or tee tree oil...
I am not a shopper, never browse the aisles...just make the experience as quick as possible...so I really had no idea tee tree oil would be used in any of the list you provided...
here is the link to directions for use of the tee tree oil

http://www.chemistwarehouse.com.au/...me=Thursday+Plantation+Tea+Tree+Pure+Oil+10mL


----------



## psychic (12 April 2009)

Reading this thread has put me right off my Easter eggs


----------



## Julia (12 April 2009)

psychic said:


> Reading this thread has put me right off my Easter eggs


----------



## Happy (12 April 2009)

psychic said:


> Reading this thread has put me right off my Easter eggs




What were you trying on easter eggs?


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (12 April 2009)

psychic said:


> Reading this thread has put me right off my Easter eggs






Julia said:


>






Happy said:


> What were you trying on easter eggs?




lol

Trust the pain is not too unbearable Tech

Happy Easter 

gg


----------



## tech/a (12 April 2009)

*Up Date.*

This is the 7th day.
It seems that I was 48 hrs for getting the tablets for the front infection and the back didn't appear for 24 hrs later.So the Zivorax has been successful in limiting the spread or out break of the virus.

So if you have terribly sensitive skin in areas that feels just like you've removed a cap after day in the sun and brush your hair in the opposite direction---go get it checked.

Had 2 days of feeling miserable not enough to be bed ridden but miserable all the same. Rest is good.

Noticed that the topical cream Zivorax has the same ingredients as the tablets so have been applying that topically. So far no blisters. The front 48 hrs patch is far angrier than the back.

No neuralgia---yet-- had a few rare pangs--don't like it much!
The areas are ultra sensitive but general pain killers make it possible to function OK. Seat belts are painful as are good meaning pats on the back from friends.

Taking Apple cider vinegar orally and question drying up the rash---thinking that perhaps moistness maybe an alternative that allows a better heal and may avoid neuralgia---more a guess than a qualified opinion. I'll soon know.

All in all from descriptions of friends---I cant see what all the fuss is about---but am bracing for the on slaught.
Its not nice but not un bearable---at the moment.

Thanks for the best wishes.


----------



## Julia (12 April 2009)

Glad to know you're coping, Tech.  One thing you probably wouldn't do, but I'm thinking be on the safe side to mention it, is absolutely not to apply any of the steroid creams/ointments, e.g. Betnovate.  It would seem a natural enough thing to do with the way they are supposed to ease itch and inflammation, but steroids can make it way worse.
Ditto for anyone suffering from  other herpes viruses.

And hey, you're being very brave in the face of what's for sure a damned unpleasant ailment.  (Tech puffs up chest with pride!)


----------

